# BFP with thin uterine lining?????



## AlittleBird (Aug 29, 2007)

hi just had egg donation in cyprus implanted 2 embs monday. my uterine lining was only nearing 7mm (6.6 ..last scan-but increased meds again b4 transfer) does a.nyone have experience of BFP's with thin linings>? the clinic wanted nearer 8mm but were still happy with just under 7mm . Any thoughts welcome!
hope all ok with everyone and that there are lots mor BFP's soon xxx


----------



## Danni (Aug 25, 2004)

hi there
The clinics in Spain tend to transfer at 6mm and more, cos your 7mm is ok by their standards. Obviously, we all think the thicker the lining, the better, but did your lining have 3 stripes? I should not worry at all with a  7mm lining. i have a 5yr old (DE) and had a lining of 6.9mm a few days before transfer(about 4days before) and my meds were not  even increased. I did not ask what the lining was at transfer but they seemed happy and I did not really wanna know(fearful of the answer!)
As you can see, it worked
wishing  you a BFP !


----------



## AlittleBird (Aug 29, 2007)

hi hun thanks very much for that 
helps alot to say can still work! and encouraging to know you had a successful outcome  
Didn't mention stripes-and they didnt measure it on the day but as everything was increased (progynova,viagra, patches and baby asprin) they were sure it would have reached 7.mm -as said it looked good and were happy. previously-3days before it was only 6.6 but they wouldn't have done it i'm sure if not much chance as they want it to work at the end of the day dont they?
hope you ok thanks for message
x


----------

